# Folic Acid - what's the right dose?



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi - i've been taking folic acid within my nutritional supplements for months now - 800mgs daily. I went today to see an immune consultant for recurrent miscarriage and he told me that as I am diabetic, I now need to be taking 5000mgs daily to help prevent abnormalities. This seems like a crazy amount so can you tell me whether this is a new edict, and whether there are any side effects from taking that amount daily? And can your body actually absorb that amount anyway? It all sounds completely mad....your views welcome. x Mel


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mel,

The consultant is correct. Most women are advised to take 400 micrograms daily from the time of ttc up until 12 weeks of pregnancy. this is to reduce the risk of neural tube defects. However some women have a slightly higher risk and they are advised to take 5mg daily, this includes women with diabetes. Has the consultant prescribed 5mg tablets for you? If not then you can get them from your GP.

There are no side effects from the increased dose and the body will absorb it.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheers for that...will do


----------

